# "The Official Game 1 is over with let's win the series thread"



## Lights Out

I figured since it was a new day, we needed a refreshing start.  That includes a new post.  Game 2 is our focus and that is why we clinch a share of the MVC tonight and win the MVC tomorrow!!    :violent:  Take no prisoners!!  Go STATE!    (Indiana not Missouri)  :bigsmile:


----------



## msreason

As I said on another thread..."Do more of what you did right and less of what you did wrong."  I have confidence, and I believe he does too, that Jake Patricka is ready to go for the victory tonight.  And, our offense, while stymied part of the time was still effective at times in getting to Meade last night.  Also, they are feeling more comfortable playing in that environment.  As you could see last night...we were making a run for the victory in the late innings.  We have a great team!  Just get all of the cylinders firing at the same time!


----------



## Beav89

Doh!  Just posted my thoughts on Game 2 on the other thread.  Here's the cut-and-paste about today...

Well, if it makes SkinnyLu feel any better, the text message reply I had last night was much more positive, so I'm not sweating this one.  I've got to believe that they've all had a chance to lick their wounds and move forward.

If the Sycamores are going to have any realistic shot at winning the conference, winning the tournament, winning at Regionals, etc., they are going to need to be mentally tough enough to overcome yesterday's performance and move on.  The schedule is no longer littered with the Bradley's of the world to get your confidence boost against.  This is the time when the Sycamore MEN decide that they are going to take care of business the way they're capable of doing so and not let history and stats and talk get into their heads.  Because if they do, I think it's over now.

Baumann was very effective against my Beavs back in March (6.0 IP, 3 H, 0 R, 2 BB, 7 SO, 20 AB, 22 BF, 81 NP), but the relief that day wasn't nearly as good (ironically, it was Meade).  Oregon State lost two of those games by 1 and 2 runs, respectively.  Also, OSU's offensive isn't nearly as effective as ISU's, so they have a fighting chance to come out on the top of this series.  I think there's three keys to the game for the offense today:

1.  Get Baumann off the mound ASAP and get to that weaker MSU bullpen.
2.  Get enough hits to give the MSU defense a chance to show why they still lead the conference in errors.  The Bear fielding percentage is right there with Bradley and UNI this season, but the Sycs can't take advantage of that if they're not getting the ball into play.
3.  Small ball strategy!

I'll be even less concerned if Petricka is in the zone.


----------



## BankShot

Another key re: the bullpen, Beav, is that all but Combs are RHP's...


----------



## Beav89

BankShot said:


> Another key re: the bullpen, Beav, is that all but Combs are RHP's...



Very good point, Bank Shot.  We luv them righties!


----------



## ISUCC

this game worries me, 2 losses in a row, the ncaa ranking and facing another leftie. Prove me wrong ISU, a loss tonight would really hurt.


----------



## Daveinth

No worries here . We win tonight and its in the bag. Confidence here I predict final score 9-2 good guys


----------



## Superfan312

1st inning is already looking awful, no outs, 2 runners on. Tied 2-2, No Outs, Runners on 1 and 2. 1st Inning is gonna kill them again.


----------



## msreason

Like the character played by Lloyd Bridges said in "Airport"..."I picked the wrong week to quit drinking!"


----------



## Beav89

Aw, no mention of the triple play by Sycs?


----------



## Superfan312

They scored(again), no outs, bases loaded... Now 4-2, still no strikeouts.


----------



## Superfan312

Now, 6-2, Man, we look like sh*t


----------



## Beav89

I know the Bears have great hitting, but it's like the Sycamore starting pitchers are dazed and confused by the pressure...


----------



## Superfan312

8-2 Home Run, this game is over, say good-bye to MVC Championship, Jesus Christ.


----------



## msreason

Are they slipping our starting pitchers Mickeys??  This is insane.  Good luck to Mr. Greene!


----------



## Superfan312

Another Homer, 9-2. Still not one Strikeout.


----------



## msreason

There is the 9-2 score predicted earlier in this thread...its just the wrong team with the 9.


----------



## Superfan312

Talk about the worst pitching collapse I have ever seen, wow, at this pace we won't win one game in the MVC Tourney, much less get into the NCAA.


----------



## Beav89

Superfan312 said:


> Another Homer, 9-2. Still not one Strikeout.



*wince*

The good news about Cordell is that he _usually_ doesn't let something like that get into his head.  Let's hope that's still true next time up.


----------



## Superfan312

Beav89 said:


> *wince*
> 
> The good news about Cordell is that he _usually_ doesn't let something like that get into his head.  Let's hope that's still true next time up.



I don't think it matters. Took the starter out too late, and now they're hot. This will be a blowout of epic proportions. I sure hope I'm wrong.


----------



## msreason

Maybe we'll see a pitcher's duel for a few innings...but I'd rather see ISU have one of their patented offensive outbursts...but we need it soon. Cordell has settled in.  Let's put him on cruise-control!


----------



## ISUCC

it's 9-2 Dave, but sadly the good guys are getting killed in this one again. What a horrible way to end the regular season, ugh! 



Daveinth said:


> No worries here . We win tonight and its in the bag. Confidence here I predict final score 9-2 good guys


----------



## Superfan312

msreason said:


> Maybe we'll see a pitcher's duel for a few innings...but I'd rather see ISU have one of their patented offensive outbursts...but we need it soon. Cordell has settled in.  Let's put him on cruise-control!



They're gonna need more than one.


----------



## Superfan312

MSU is in scoring position again, good grief make it stop


----------



## SkinnyLu

*Ugh*

Lets go TREES!!   The bats have got to come alive immediately.   Cordell is doing well now but he's relying on his fast ball.   That won't go more than a couple of innings.  

COME ON GUYS


----------



## ISUCC

we're gonna get "run ruled" in this one it appears.


----------



## Superfan312

10-2


----------



## SkinnyLu

It certainly looks that way.  MSU is looking to be the better team this weekend.


----------



## Beav89

I would agree.  Maybe the best thing at this point is to end up with seed #2 and remove all the pressure.


----------



## msreason

Good luck to Mr. Mann.  MSU is so motivated.  The train is moving awefully fast right now...tough to derail this kind of feeding frenzy!


----------



## ISUCC

well ooooooooo  kkkkkkkkkkk, so much for winning an MVC championship this weekend, guess they'll have to hope for better things in the tourney in Wichita, they'll be the 2 seed, so will play the 3 and 6 seed in their pod.

I am assuming CU will be the 3 seed and SIU the 6 seed. Could also be Ill. St. as the 6 seed too, depends on what SIU does against Evansville this weekend.


----------



## msreason

Should we start the string for tomorrow's game?  This one is history it appears.  Don't let Rodriquez eat and drink whatever Patricka and Valdez consumed.


----------



## ISUCC

do they just play 7 innings before it's over for the "run rule"?? anyone know??


----------



## SkinnyLu

The ISU pitchers are all getting worked this series.   Its ugly.   Well tomorrow they can come out and hopefully play relaxed.   Anyone have the scoop on MSU's starting pitcher for tomorrow?


----------



## ISUCC

yes, you do it this time, maybe that'll bring better luck! 



msreason said:


> *Should we start the string for tomorrow's game?  *This one is history it appears.  Don't let Rodriquez eat and drink whatever Patricka and Valdez consumed.


----------



## BlueSycamore

Apparently MO State is a whole lot better than our Sycamores.  Our pitching has been exposed big-time.  Probably would have taken 2nd place before the season started but it sucks right now.


----------



## msreason

ISUCC:  Yes I believe it is 10 runs after the top of the 7th...but not 100% sure.  That wasn't the case at Eastern Illinois, was it?


----------



## SkinnyLu

After watching yesterdays and todays games I'm shocked by the gap between ISU and MSU.    I can't imagine what Coach's speech to the team will be tonight.


----------



## Beav89

msreason said:


> ISUCC:  Yes I believe it is 10 runs after the top of the 7th...but not 100% sure.  That wasn't the case at Eastern Illinois, was it?



Ace Hunt just said that it was after 7 innings, so this would look to be correct.


----------



## msreason

Looking at the radar...there's a major line of severe thunderstorms stretching across central Missouri all the way through Oklahoma.  That's the severe weather that will hit Springfield later this evening.  Too bad it couldn't have arrived in the fourth inning!

P.S.  It already moved through Wichita...where it appearss to still be raining lightly.


----------



## SkinnyLu

msreason said:


> Looking at the radar...there's a major line of severe thunderstorms stretching across central Missouri all the way through Oklahoma.  That's the severe weather that will hit Springfield later this evening.  Too bad it couldn't have arrived in the fourth inning!



LOL!   Why couldn't the wind current move the storm faster, hitting springfield some time around lets say 6:00pm tonight?


----------



## ISUCC

this thread should now be "the official this game is OVER thread". Just one more inning to play. 

All we can hope for now is a win Saturday and a tie for 1st place, but of course ISU will be the 2 seed. 
What time is the Saturday game anyway??


----------



## msreason

2:00 p.m. Central Time


----------



## msreason

Appears to be a rain delay in Wichita.


----------



## Beav89

Holy cow...Shoe may have just extended the pain...  3-run homer to cut the lead to 8.


----------



## SkinnyLu

Holy Crap....  I had moved on to a cold frosty beverage and surfing the net and I clicked back on the gametracker and it shows that ISU is now at 5??   If we are REALLY lucky we can keep it close enough to get 9 full innings of pain.


----------



## SkinnyLu

Maybe its just my computer but the picture of Baumann that shows up looks like the small headed alien from The Men In Black.    

Do I need to have my eyes checked?:imslow:


----------



## ISUCC

well crap! I thought it was gonna be over soon! Now we may have to play 9! 



Beav89 said:


> Holy cow...Shoe may have just extended the pain...  3-run homer to cut the lead to 8.


----------



## msreason

Well, here's the first patented offensive attack.  While remote...another patented outburst could make it happen.  This is certainly more than Baumann is used to.


----------



## SkinnyLu

Now 6 to 13.   I am NOT allowing myself to hope for a win tonight.  But wouldn't that be the season SHOCKER!!!!

Now...back to reality and my 3rd beer.


----------



## BankShot

SkinnyLu, do you have any of those "aliens" hanging around the MN lakes that might wanna come to TH to play baseball?


----------



## Beav89

SkinnyLu said:


> Maybe its just my computer but the picture of Baumann that shows up looks like the small headed alien from The Men In Black.
> 
> Do I need to have my eyes checked?:imslow:



LOL!  I noticed that the photo ratio for the players isn't right on Live Stats, but it never occurred to me that Baumann may have a secret skill/weapon...

At least they're warming up the bullpen on the MSU side.  Let's hope Mann can hold 'em now.


----------



## ISUCC

it's like ISU came into these 1st 2 games shell shocked, then once they settled down they started playing better, but in both cases Mizzery St. was already too far ahead to let ISU have any hope of coming back at all.


----------



## SkinnyLu

Trust me, I'm gonna start looking.   Cordell is hiding his itty bitty head with the BIG hari.

I know the MLB scout for our region complained about the mileage he had to travel to see is 11 prospects last year.   In comparison, the Texas scouts have 100 to 150 players to cover.   


I need to remind myself to ask Cordell if Baumann head is really small in real life.


----------



## Beav89

ISUCC said:


> it's like ISU came into these 1st 2 games shell shocked, then once they settled down they started playing better, but in both cases Mizzery St. was already too far ahead to let ISU have any hope of coming back at all.



I'd call that "success" nerves.  Seen the same thing out of OSU when they started having success and weren't used to it.  They don't seem prepared for the mental pressure.


----------



## alleyoop

Like last night the last few innings of relief seem to be solid. Mann is doing a great job keep it up and lets hope the bats stay hot!!


----------



## SkinnyLu

Looks like the new MSU pitcher is doing the job of shutting us down.


----------



## msreason

For whatever its worth...in his first 11 starts Baumann gave up 24 earned runs.  He gave up 6 earned runs in tonight's game which is one-fifth of his earned runs on the season.  So from that aspect, we were successful...just as we were against Meade last night. We just can't give up a slew of runs every night.


----------



## SkinnyLu

Great stats.  Thanks for pointing that out.   Our starting pitchers seemed shell shocked so far in the MSU series.   

I was encouraged that Bronco started us off so well in the first inning thinking it would allow the team to relax earlier but unfortunately that didn't play out to be true.


----------



## SkinnyLu

Is anyone in the bull pen warming up for ISU?    Not sure a pitcher change will help but just curious.


----------



## BankShot

So what's the deal with our pitching?  I thought these guys had turned the corner and NOW were back to last year's form. Have we not faced the type of competition in the past month that MSU represents and essentially, lost touch with the reality of good, competitive NCAA baseball?

Another ques...why is Meggs playing around w/ lineup changes and inserting FRESHMEN (Kramer & Meggs) when experience is crucial? Ya, I know the pros play chess by matching lineups w/ pitchers, but this ain't MLB. When you screw around with a successful formula, it can kick back in a number of ways.


----------



## msreason

Senior Brendon Smith is warming up this inning (7th).


----------



## Beav89

msreason said:


> For whatever its worth...in his first 11 starts Baumann gave up 24 earned runs.  He gave up 6 earned runs in tonight's game which is one-fifth of his earned runs on the season.  So from that aspect, we were successful...just as we were against Meade last night. We just can't give up a slew of runs every night.



So, Ace and Mike are speculating that with Rodriguez being a lefty and starting tomorrow, we could be in a better situation based on how MSU hasn't hit Mann and Bayes real well (comparatively).  Thoughts?


----------



## Pomeroy Fan

From Golden's blog ... http://blogs.tribstar.com/downinthevalley/

"The Bears don't do it after every run, but Missouri State has been mocking ISU's "Grade A Skooz" cheer after they score. Can't imagine that sits well in the ISU dugout, but the only thing they can do about it is keep the Bears from having the chance, which the Sycamores aren't doing right now."

Ouch.


----------



## SkinnyLu

Nice work by Mann so far!

But I'm still reconsidering my "But were JUST ISU" T-shirts for the Tournment in Witchita.   It just rings differently after the first two MSU games.


----------



## msreason

LaFrenz is a monster!  Too bad he didn't have three on base with his second homer tonight!


----------



## SkinnyLu

*Cloning*

Can we quickly Clone Lafrenz overnight and add the to tomorrows batting order?


----------



## Beav89

Pomeroy Fan said:


> From Golden's blog ... http://blogs.tribstar.com/downinthevalley/
> 
> "The Bears don't do it after every run, but Missouri State has been mocking ISU's "Grade A Skooz" cheer after they score. Can't imagine that sits well in the ISU dugout, but the only thing they can do about it is keep the Bears from having the chance, which the Sycamores aren't doing right now."
> 
> Ouch.



That may be the thing that the Sycs need--to get peeved.  Taunting never works for anyone.


----------



## BankShot

The "We're JUST ISU" shirts could've been COOL if we'd been playing well.  Will someone please explain  the "Grade A Skooz" chant????


----------



## ISUCC

also from Golden, nice write up about ISU in the baseball america website, scroll down a bit

http://www.baseballamerica.com/today/college/weekend-preview/2009/268104.html


----------



## ISUCC

another rally here in the 8th, unreal, 2 games, 2 big innings from MSU and ISU can't catch up. Aaargh!


----------



## msreason

There's the second patented monster inning!  13-12!


----------



## Beav89

Grand slammmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!

13-12!!!!!!!


----------



## SkinnyLu

HOLY SHIT!!!!  If they pull this out I will be so crazeddddd:imslow::imslow::imslow:

Kramer Rocks


----------



## ISUCC

wow! Sick, just SICK!! Come on ISU, don't stop now for Christ's sake!


----------



## msreason

Mann had a great 3.1 innings of shutout ball.  Now its up to Shelton to hold them for the final frames.


----------



## SkinnyLu

Cmon Shelton!!!  Hold em and then let's light them up again!!!


----------



## SkinnyLu

Oh no...........  Stop the slip..


----------



## ISUCC

ouch, that hurt, 14-12 now

double ouch, 15-12, shoulda left Mann in there


----------



## SkinnyLu

Okay. I'm aging in dog years watching this game.   This is enough to drive me to drink.......HEAVILY!


----------



## msreason

Not Shelton's best outing.  Gonna be tough to come up with the winning runs in the 9th.  But don't give up!  Rain on the way.  Lightening in the not too distant future.

Good luck to Brendon Smith!  Let's cut the bleeding and at least give us a fighting chance.


----------



## Beav89

Not an opportune time for Shelton to have some challenges.


----------



## msreason

Like I said earlier, as Lloyd Bridges said in "Airplane,"..."I picked the wrong week to quit drinking!"


----------



## ISUCC

if we score more runs and lose by like 1 run it's gonna be maddening, heck, it's already maddening.


----------



## bent20

What is the score now for those of us not tuned in?


----------



## ISUCC

well, nice try anyway, now 16-12 and MSU is still batting with 2 on and 1 out

shoulda left Mann in, but hindsight is always 20-20


----------



## Beav89

1 out runners at 2 and 3
16-12


----------



## Superfan312

Well, I gave up on this game once, my dad told me we were within one run, I come running back to see MSU pour in some more runs and ISU errors...I'm out again. I'm terrible luck apparently.


----------



## SkinnyLu

17 to 12 in the bottom of the 8th inning.  With 2 outs.


----------



## bent20

I wouldn't give up on this one. Sounds like both teams are scoring at will.


----------



## Beav89

Superfan312 said:


> Well, I gave up on this game once, my dad told me we were within one run, I come running back to see MSU pour in some more runs and ISU errors...I'm out again. I'm terrible luck apparently.



OK, nothing personal, Superfan, but I think I know what happened now.  Can you not be within listening distance during the first couple of innings tomorrow?


----------



## ISUCC

eh, really, what are the odds ISU has another 5-6 run inning here?  Not very good I'd say. We'll see.......


----------



## msreason

The Creighton at Wichita game was postponed to tomorrow due to rain.


----------



## ISUCC

SIU beat Evansville, so they will be the 5 seed, Illinois State the 6 seed. 

Bradley is beating UNI, but that doesn't matter.

looks like ISU will be in the pod with Illinois State and Creighton, I am sure CU will throw a leftie vs. ISU when they play.


----------



## bent20

Maybe it's easier to be optimistic when you're just getting updates from the message board.


----------



## SkinnyLu

Stick a fork in us....   I'm exhausted!


----------



## ISUCC

someone different start a game thread for game 3, msreason, I nominate you.....

your final, 17-12, sheesh


----------



## msreason

Bent:  Final score 17-12.


----------



## Beav89

Exciting run, but it's time for a new thread...


----------



## bent20

Tough loss, but let's remember this team has come a long way from last year to this one.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12




----------



## bent20

They're playing on the road against what is proving to be the best team in the conference. I don't think I'd be so harsh.


----------



## bluestreak

Thats a classless post.


----------



## isualum

people remember its only one weekend, pitchers are not choking when every pitcher out there is getting hit, i was at the game an saw a lot of lucky bounces/drop ins for msu.  They are still out there competing and not showing fear no matter what is going on,  the pitching is going to be fine its just a bit of bad luck now.  I would rather them have their bad luck now and do good next week when it really counts, which will happen.


----------



## BankShot

*TEAM PITCHING          G   ERA   W   L  Sv     IP     H     R    ER    BB    SO *
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Creighton...........  50  3.94  28  22   8  438.1   434   214   192   150   307 
Wichita State.......  49  4.35  25  24   9  439.0   446   255   212   153   440 
*Missouri State......  50  4.56  31  19  11  443.2   446   286   225   190   40*0 
Southern Illinois...  48  4.70  22  26   7  419.1   474   266   219   165   269 
Evansville..........  54  5.39  25  29  12  474.0   558   356   284   180   368 
Northern Iowa.......  48  5.51  22  26  13  411.1   456   307   252   194   355 
Bradley.............  47  5.55  17  30   6  392.1   436   310   242   209   320 
Illinois State......  42  5.57  21  21   6  361.2   381   267   224   163   279 
*Indiana State.......  50  5.68  33  17   5  442.0   521   308   279   200   337 *
Totals.............. 219  5.01 224 214  77 3821.2  4152  2569  2129  1604  3075 

*TEAM BATTING           G   Avg   AB    R    H   2B   3B   HR   BB   SO  SB-ATT *-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Indiana State.......  50  .318 1808  411  575  106   12   54  213  324  54-72  *
*Missouri State......  50  .299 1784  390  534  105   21   57  226  391  71-87 * 
Creighton...........  50  .298 1692  311  505  101   12   37  195  298  30-49  
Northern Iowa.......  48  .287 1627  276  467   92   10   15  183  304  67-86  
Southern Illinois...  48  .284 1667  259  474   78    9   33  145  277  17-30  
Illinois State......  42  .279 1398  250  390   88   15   25  170  333  50-74  
Wichita State.......  49  .272 1656  261  450   94    5   28  197  370  86-115 
Evansville..........  54  .270 1827  295  493   92   16   28  184  393  68-96  
Bradley.............  47  .260 1491  226  388   87   10   21  178  293  50-70  
Totals.............. 219  .286 14950 2679 4276  843  110  298 1691 2983 493-679 

Fairly easy to see the difference in the two squads...


----------



## Daveinth

TH get off your sofa and compete at this level . Until you can put your big gulp drinking nacho eating butt in these kids shoes leave your pictures out


----------



## ISUCC

good post, like alum says, it's better to have bad luck now, than next week. So let's hope for a win and tie for the MVC title today, then a WIN at the MVC tournament and an NCAA bid, that will erase all memories of this weekend. 



isualum said:


> people remember its only one weekend, pitchers are not choking when every pitcher out there is getting hit, i was at the game an saw a lot of lucky bounces/drop ins for msu.  They are still out there competing and not showing fear no matter what is going on,  the pitching is going to be fine its just a bit of bad luck now.  I would rather them have their bad luck now and do good next week when it really counts, which will happen.


----------

